# em boa hora



## harshduck

Oi gente,

  Como se traduz “em boa hora” na frase seguinte ao inglês? Será “in good time”? Para mim não cabe no contexto.

  E, em boa hora, o Conselho, na sua Presidência sueca, admitiu que era preciso reforçar muito os números de refugiados a reinstalar na Europa, indo até a falar no número de 100 000 e, em boa hora, a Comissão reviu algumas exposições do Fundo Europeu dos Refugiados para possibilitar uma política mais vigorosa e mais robusta de reinstalação de refugiados.

  Fico grato a quem me responder


----------



## Vanda

Que tal uma contorsão: opportunely?


----------



## harshduck

... ou pode ser "at one point"?



Vanda said:


> Que tal uma contorsão: opportunely?



para mim também não cabe. é o significado normal?


----------



## dexterciyo

_In time_ no sentido de 'eventually'?


----------



## Vanda

You tell me.  Thought it made sense in English.
Oportunamente - em português =
 Na ocasião ou momento oportuno: Contrataremos o advogado oportunamente.[F.: Do fem. de _oportuno_ + -_mente._] (aulete)


----------



## harshduck

dexterciyo said:


> _In time_ no sentido de 'eventually'?



Isso não. "In good time" significa dentro de prazo.




Vanda said:


> You tell me.  Thought it made sense in English.
> Oportunamente - em português =
> Na ocasião ou momento oportuno: Contrataremos o advogado oportunamente.[F.: Do fem. de _oportuno_ + -_mente._] (aulete)



Faz sentido sim... mas no contexto do texto enteiro (que você não viu), não acho que faça.

é que "em boa hora" sempre significa "oportunamente"? O tem algum outro significado no português?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá, pensei que você sabia o significado em português.
Em boa hora.  
 1.     No momento favorável, oportunamente (Aurélio)


e no Aulete -  Em boa hora
1    Em ocasião própria, adequada; em momento favorável; oportunamente.


----------



## harshduck

Vanda said:


> Ah, tá, pensei que você sabia o significado em


sabia sim, mas não quis que fosse o só significado... de toda maneira, muito obrigado pela sua ajuda


----------



## almufadado

em boa hora = "opportunely" or "When the time was right and all conditions/circumstances/parameters  were met" ... they did it using their good sense of opportunity  !!!


----------



## Carfer

O sentido é o da oportunidade, mas uma oportunidade particular, que há que explicar. 
Creio que neste caso temos que lhe acrescentar o sentido de _'felizmente', 'num momento feliz e oportuno', 'favorável'._ É um pouco como se dissesse _'numa hora abençoada',_ por ter sido particularmente oportuna e propícia. Não lhe sugiro nada em inglês, estas _nuances_ não são para o meu nível.

P.S. Afinal a Vanda já tinha apontado para esse sentido. As minhas desculpas, mas serve para corroborar.


----------



## Soldumapraia

I believe *just in time *seems to fit well.

Although, just a note, this term tends to carry the idea that something undesireable would happen if whatever happened "just in time" didn't happen.
Other possibilities: with no time to spare, (just) in the nick of time, and as mentioned: opportunely

If this is the right idea for the meaning you wanted then take a look in a thesaurus for _fortunately_.


----------



## Archimec

Talvez_ *wisely* _possa ser adequado: _ (whoever) wisely admitted._..


----------



## almufadado

Soldumapraia said:


> I believe *just in time *seems to fit well.



Thanks Soldumapraia ! 

I got obfuscated by harshduck's "in good time" that I disregarded "just in time" ... 

Does this expression also mean "Occurring at a fitting or advantageous time "? 

Why not "in a nick of time", then ? 

Does this also mean "Just at the critical moment ... ooops or  "just in time". ?

Or why not " in the right moment " ?
or in the "in the right time" ?
or even "With perfect timing"?

or (as the cherry on top of the cake ) "timely" ? ... with the sense of course of  " In time" and "opportunely".


----------



## Soldumapraia

almufadado said:


> Does this expression also mean "Occurring at a fitting or advantageous time "?


Yes, that along with the note I mentioned about it in my first post.


almufadado said:


> Why not "in a nick of time", then ?


Becuase the expression is "in *the* nick of time" 
The expression comes as a whole and can't really be modified.


almufadado said:


> Does this also mean "Just at the critical moment ... ooops or  "just in time". ?


It is typically used with reference to something that was done to prevent something undesireable. What was done happened right before the undersireable event would have occurred.
Example:
The bomb timer ticks _10....9....8..._
MacGuyver arrives *just in time* to dismantle the incapacitated security guard's pistol just to use one spring and his pocket knife to difuse the bomb.


almufadado said:


> Or why not " in the right moment " ?
> or in the "in the right time" ?
> or even "With perfect timing"?


These phrases have their places but don't really fit exactly with _just in time._


almufadado said:


> or (as the cherry on top of the cake ) "timely" ? ... with the sense of course of  " In time" and "opportunely".


I'm sure it has other uses, like _opportune_, but I typically only see the word _timely_ used along with the word _manner._ (e.g., He arrived in a timely manner.)


----------



## almufadado

I will vouch in a nick of time about "in a nick of time":



> _Author_, Topic: Back _in a Nick of Time_:  Life on Mars (UK/US)
> 
> Mary was saved _in a nick of time_ by quick  thinking, getting herself
> 
> you need to know come fresh into your awareness  just _in a nick of time_


And it goes on ... and on ...

Nevertheless,  I can agree it does not fit the context.


Timely, I found this sentences in which you can find different uses for the word "timely, ... hopefully they will get you on time :



> _Timely_ implementation of interventions to  reduce vertical HIV transmission:
> 
> Early Warning, _Timely_ Response: A Guide  to Safe Schools offers research-based practices designed to assist  school communities identify these
> 
> A _timely_ response to a topical issue or  current event, articulating your suggested expert opinion, can be some  of the best marketing that


So, one could construct this sentence, even thou the context by itself does not make sense (it seems to be a collage) so I will spice it up :

Timely, the Council, by the Swedish presidency of  recognized that a reinforcement of means to receive refugees was in order, so as to have the capacity to shelter the 10.000 refugee currently arriving to Europe.


So we must accept that we can use timely either as an adjective (with the sense of  "Occurring at a suitable or opportune time; well-timed.")



> _Swedish Presidency_ of the European Union *...*  Let me begin by thanking the Secretary-General for his _timely_  report.
> 
> The Energy _Council_ is a _timely_  initiative in the context of growing global *...* _Swedish  Presidency_: Climate summit at the White House


 or as an adverb (with the sense of " In time; opportunely."):



> Under his administration the Council's relief work  in Iraq continued to be effective and _timely.
> 
> _Security Council is _timely: the Council_  has the primary responsibility for all questions related to peace and  security. *...
> *



Now you can typically say that you have seen other typical forms of the use of "timely", other than the typical "in a timely manner/fashion/way".


----------



## harshduck

Archimec said:


> Talvez_ *wisely* _possa ser adequado: _ (whoever) wisely admitted._..



Para mim, esto cabe muito bem no contexto. O que opinam sobre este uso de "em boa hora" como sinónimo de "prudentemente" - é que pode ser entendido de tal maneira?


----------



## Archimec

Partilhando da opinião de Carfer (#10), julgo que a expressão tem de ser interpretada caso por caso. "prudentemente", quanto a mim, não seria um sinónimo apropriado no contexto do trecho em questão.
(Talvez "judiciosamete" fosse uma alternativa aceitável).


----------



## harshduck

Archimec said:


> Partilhando da opinião de Carfer (#10), julgo que a expressão tem de ser interpretada caso por caso. "prudentemente", quanto a mim, não seria um sinónimo apropriado no contexto do trecho em questão.
> (Talvez "judiciosamete" fosse uma alternativa aceitável).



De acordo. Então neste contexto o traduzo como "judiciously", mas entendo que normalmente será "opportunely" uma traduição mais adequada.

Muito obrigado a todos vocês para a ótima resposta à minha pergunta - foram de grande ajuda.


----------



## fernyfu

phrase: Em boa ora

sentence: Em boa ora o instituto edita este novo volume de estudos.

Como traducir ao ingles: Em boa ora?


----------



## Nino83

At the right moment (if you mean _em boa hora_)


----------



## fernyfu

O texto informa "ora" por isso figuei confusa...


----------



## Vanda

Yes, there is a typo or a mistake in hora.


----------



## fernyfu

Obrigada


----------

